# Good LED Landscape lights



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out what type of LED landscaping lights I want to put in. Lowes has some very nice warm color 3 - 9 watt lights which look just like their halogen equiv (the portfolio brand LED lights)... are there any others out there I should look at first? I dont want those cheapo solar LED landscape lights that do almost nothing...


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I gave in and bought a set of the Portfolio Hardwired LED landscape lights (not the solar ones!) and they look good! compared to normal halogen lights, there isn't much difference, besides the wattage they use


----------



## echase (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update! 

I've always hated the cold LED color, nice to know there is a good alternative.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

echase said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> I've always hated the cold LED color, nice to know there is a good alternative.


 
They use Cree LED modules in them so they have a nice warm color light, not that cold blue light the cheapo models have


----------

